# Coolant Temp Sensor O-Ring Size



## shimmy2244 (Nov 20, 2006)

Does anyone know the O-ring size for the green coolant temp sensor? I noticed mine starting leaking the other day, sensor seems to be fine. I just want to replace the O-ring and was wondering if its something I could find at the local NAPA or O-riellys

TIA


----------



## bee24 (Jul 27, 2012)

19.6x3.6mm

part # - N90316802

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/N90316802/ES264172/


----------



## cgeromi (Apr 30, 2006)

bee24 said:


> 19.6x3.6mm
> 
> part # - N90316802
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/N90316802/ES264172/


Just wanted to re-iterate my :heart: for this forum. It contains such a great source of information, it's truly invaluable. It has been quite a while since I have logged in but i still have VW love. Currently I am getting this puppy back to daily driver status. :laugh:


----------

